# My Taiwanese shadow bees and F1



## Vic (28 Feb 2015)

Hello

These are my little ones. The tank is over populated so I'm getting rid of some of them. For more info, please go to the sales section or send me a PM.


----------



## Bassljne (28 Feb 2015)

Shrimps look great especially the shadows!!


----------



## kirk (28 Feb 2015)

I thought forsales went in the forsales section only? Where only people who are members with a certain amount of post could see. Maybe I'm wrong.  But I was disappointed to read see a duplucate post in inverts purely made to sell something vic.


----------



## Vic (28 Feb 2015)

Hello Kirk. 

Yes you are right, I intentionally posted here to share the pictures of my shrimps and at the same time to make visible my will to sell some to those who don't have the required amount of posts to see the forsale section. 

Honestly I don't think this post is disrespectful or disappointing, just a couple of pic of my shrimps shared with the forum and the advise to go to the sales section in case they want to buy some of the overpopulation. 

Cheers
Vic


----------



## Vic (28 Feb 2015)

Bassljne said:


> Shrimps look great especially the shadows!!



Thank you Bassljne. I will post a picture of the red rubys, they are just awesome. I'm so much surprised how much I am enjoying this hobby. everyday more!!!


----------



## kirk (28 Feb 2015)

Vic said:


> Hello
> 
> These are my little ones. The tank is over populated so I'm getting rid of some of them. For more info, please go to the sales section or send me a PM.


      ok vic I rest my case, I'm not trying to get on your nerves forget I said anything at all.


----------



## Imorpher (1 Mar 2015)

Great looking shrimp Vic. 

Seen your ads on eBay and might pick some up off you later in the week or next if I can find a day to get them delivered.


----------



## Vic (30 Mar 2015)

just better send me a PM here..


----------



## basil (31 Mar 2015)

Some good blue shadows in there Vic and the hybrids look real nice too!


----------



## Vic (1 Apr 2015)

Yes.. Working on the grade of the Taiwan now... I have to post some pics of the red rubys.. they are gourgeous..

Thanks for watching...
Vic


----------



## Jason Burk (11 Apr 2015)

I just recieved 21 shrimp, all are happy and healthy and are in their new home which is my profile picture. Packaging was great and it made a perfect little aclimatising box  Shrimp have nice deep colours and patterning too, thanks Vic


----------

